# Opinion sobre microfono y pedal de efectos



## luis_elpibeorellana (Ago 24, 2007)

hola amigos del foro tengo esta duda.yo tengo un violin electrico el cual tiene un microfono que es como una chapita (ahi esta la foto para que la vean)y en si cuando lo conecto con el equipo suena medio lata...o sea que no tiene un muy buen sonido y re agudo.estaba pensando en ponerle un pedal de efectos mas bien un "reverb" el cual todavia no lo compre por que es medio caro y quiero saber primero si funcionara.o sea de funcionar supongo que si pero yo quiero que le de un sonido limpio...
bue sin dar mas vueltas les pido su opinion sobre el microfono y el pedal. tal vez necesite otro microfono o bue...
gracias amigos!!!


----------



## ciri (Ago 24, 2007)

No te puedo decir mucho a través de fotos...

Pero yo que vos, lo mando a algún centro de reparación y le cambio el micrófono.
Con un pedal de efectos, justamente le da efectos al sonido, pero no lo arregla, en la mejor situacion podes llegar a lograr un sonido muy similar al ariginal, con el pedal, pero no es o mismo.
Aparte, que mejor, llevar el pedal a todos lasdos para tener un sonido bueno? o tener un micrófono que suene bien y tener el pedal para lograr otros sonidos?


----------



## Cursed (Ago 24, 2007)

El dizque microfono que muestras en la foto realmente no tiene un espectro grande con respecto a la señal que vas a capturar, yo te recomiendo que caracterizes un electret, no es mucho solo son como 3 resistencias y a lo mucho dos capacitores(si quieres el circuito mandame un e-mail), al caraterizarlo, mas o menos calcula que el electret responda a las frecuencias que genera tu instrumento musical, despues a la salida del circuito del electret ponle un amplificador de audio, un TDA2005, te funciona de acuerdo a lo que estas pidiendo.

Por cierto, si le pones asi como esta el pedal de reverb, como ya te dije esa lata no tiene muy buen respuesta, asi que el pedal, no va a tener mucho con que trabajar. seria ponerle llantas de porsche a un sedan


----------



## luis_elpibeorellana (Ago 25, 2007)

gracias por los aportes y que piensan de los mic piezocontacto.algunos me sugirierion estas marcas (LR Baggs,Fishmann,b-band)



cursed pasame el circuito q tienes


----------

